# Giant 2011 TCR Advanced 2



## noybiznatch

I might be pulling the trigger on a 2011 Giant TCR Advanced 2.

MSRP on their site for this bike is $2580.

The LBS I visited yesterday did not have the bike in, but is willing to sell it for $2100 pre-tax. I'm going to another Giant shop today that actually has this bike in my size, but they aren't willing to go that much lower than MSRP.

How does $2100 ($2236 after tax) seem for this bike?

The whiteness of the bike (which I love aesthetically) also concerns me. Do you have to worry about dings and nicks from rocks hitting the frame, say from group riding or what have you? Also, the white DT Swiss wheels, although nice looking seem like dirt will be visible pretty easily.

There's a review of the bike here as well...
http://road.cc/content/review/28839-giant-tcr-advanced-2


----------



## Wildcard

I have a white bike "Giant Defy 01" and find that while it does get very dirty, it doesn’t show unless you look very closely. Mine is filthy at the moment form riding in the rain the last couple of days. Although mine is Aluminium, i have had any dings etc and would not hesitate to get a white bike again. I also have Specialized Turbo Pro tyres with the white stripes and even though people say they will look dirty after a couple of rides, they still look great after 1000 km's.

The only thing that looks bad after a while is the white bar tape, but that is the easiest and cheapest thing to change.


----------



## nismo73

2100 is a little over 15% off the msrp, so that's a good price. I guess there aren't any SRAM groups on Giant bikes???


----------



## noybiznatch

Wildcard said:


> I have a white bike "Giant Defy 01" and find that while it does get very dirty, it doesn’t show unless you look very closely. Mine is filthy at the moment form riding in the rain the last couple of days. Although mine is Aluminium, i have had any dings etc and would not hesitate to get a white bike again. I also have Specialized Turbo Pro tyres with the white stripes and even though people say they will look dirty after a couple of rides, they still look great after 1000 km's.
> 
> The only thing that looks bad after a while is the white bar tape, but that is the easiest and cheapest thing to change.


Thanks, I guess a nice cleaning after each ride (or every other) can go a long way. 

I rode it today at this other Giant shop and I'm having mixed feelings so far, partially because I have few bike experiences to compare it to. The review I posted at the bottom of my original post was pretty spot on.

I double posted, but someone else made a point that was also mentioned in that review... that the "seat tube angle seems unusually slack". I'm still trying to fully understand this as well.

I did feel a bit crunched I think... I rode a Medium, which is meant for 5'6" - 5'9. The next size is a M/L that starts at 5'10". I'm right around 5'9", 5'10".

Will post pics in a separate post.


----------



## noybiznatch

nismo73 said:


> 2100 is a little over 15% off the msrp, so that's a good price. I guess there aren't any SRAM groups on Giant bikes???


On the TCR Advanced *SL* 2 there is... $6500 later. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildcard

What Other bikes have you looked at?

I am looking to purchase a new bike with in the next 3 to 6 months and have been focusing on the Giant TCR Advanced and Specialized Tarmac.

I have only ridden the Tarmac so cant compare the two yet. The Tarmac was an awesome ride.


----------



## noybiznatch

Some pics I took after the ride...

View attachment 231387


View attachment 231388


View attachment 231389


----------



## noybiznatch

Wildcard said:


> What Other bikes have you looked at?
> 
> I am looking to purchase a new bike with in the next 3 to 6 months and have been focusing on the Giant TCR Advanced and Specialized Tarmac.
> 
> I have only ridden the Tarmac so cant compare the two yet. The Tarmac was an awesome ride.


So far in my search for my 1st road bike... I've ridden the Specialized Roubaix, Bianchi Infinito, Orbea Onix TLT, and a Felt Z100 (plus one of their 3k bikes..forget the model now). I liked the Bianchi & the 2 Felts best.

I'm kind of up in the air on the Giant now, although the price seems to be good... the ride didn't wow me for some reason. I mean it was quick, and was cornering awesome. Maybe it's the 105's that was pissing me off and the short distances I had to test from. Maybe I just haven't got a proper fitting. They checked tire pressure and adjusted the seat beforehand of course.

If I really had the choice and money was less of a concern, I'd go with the BMC Roadracer SL01.


----------



## Wildcard

Did you try the Defy Advanced?

What sort of riding are you planning on doing as that will aslo make it easier to choose your first road bike. e.g TCR Advanced suposedly more of an agressive competitive bike and Roubaix more of a endurance long ride bike, well atleast that is what I am lead to beleive.

If I had the cash I would be getting an SWORKS Tarmac SL 3 as that is what I got to test rtide on a specialized testing day and it blew my mind!! Instead I am looking at the TCR Advanced 1 or Tarmac SL2 with Ultegra


----------



## noybiznatch

Wildcard said:


> Did you try the Defy Advanced?
> 
> What sort of riding are you planning on doing as that will aslo make it easier to choose your first road bike. e.g TCR Advanced suposedly more of an agressive competitive bike and Roubaix more of a endurance long ride bike, well atleast that is what I am lead to beleive.
> 
> If I had the cash I would be getting an SWORKS Tarmac SL 3 as that is what I got to test rtide on a specialized testing day and it blew my mind!! Instead I am looking at the TCR Advanced 1 or Tarmac SL2 with Ultegra


They had the Defy Advanced there, but not in my size. So I rode the Roubaix which he said was equivalent... very comfortable bike. Riding the TCR Advanced 2 before & after the Roubaix was a big change of course. 

I'm going to be riding more for fitness/cardio training etc...and I like to go FAST :thumbsup:
I'd like to check out a group ride to see how they are... and maybe down the line a century.


----------



## noybiznatch

I'd like to make this bike work for me if I could. Even though it was fast, it felt like I wasn't getting the best result when pedaling, again... fitment, or is it that the "seat tube angle seems unusually slack" as someone else put it?

The guy who was helping me said that the stem can be angled up a bit, but I hate that look. How about moving the seat back or forth, not sure which would help with pedaling power.


----------



## V3T

I wouldn't buy anything I didn't love. I love my Giant TCR Advanced, but I did part out the 105 and transfer over my Sram Rival group and titanium spoke wheelset. I did not like the 105 group at all, and my bike weighs about 3lbs less than it originally did, I think. It made a huge difference performance wise too. I also had to get a wider handlebar and longer stem with less rise than the 8-degrees the factory stem has. This all made the bike fit me. I did ride a Specialized, and did not like it at all. The Cervelo RS was a nice bike though, and probably my second choice. I settled on the Giant though, because I like the press-fit bottom-bracket and love the fat downtube.


----------



## noybiznatch

V3T said:


> I wouldn't buy anything I didn't love. I love my Giant TCR Advanced, but I did part out the 105 and transfer over my Sram Rival group and titanium spoke wheelset. I did not like the 105 group at all, and my bike weighs about 3lbs less than it originally did, I think. It made a huge difference performance wise too. I also had to get a wider handlebar and longer stem with less rise than the 8-degrees the factory stem has. This all made the bike fit me. I did ride a Specialized, and did not like it at all. The Cervelo RS was a nice bike though, and probably my second choice. I settled on the Giant though, because I like the press-fit bottom-bracket and love the fat downtube.


Which Cervelo were you looking at, this years RS (Red/White)?

I'm not sold on the bike that's for sure. 

I noticed that too about the handlebars, they are pretty narrow.

I'm almost ready to give up my search and re-visit things when the 2012's start coming in. I'm getting burnt out looking for the perfect bike.


----------



## V3T

Yep, it was this years RS. 

I'll add, if you aren't willing to swap out components, I wouldn't do it. I knew when making my purchase that the wheelset, 105 group, handlebar, stem, and seat would be replaced with the parts I already had. I wouldn't have purchased the TCR if I didn't have the group and other stuff already. I could have puchased just the frameset, but in the end I would have paid the same as I did once I sold off all the components I didn't want, and the color I got is more to my liking.


----------



## DM.Aelis

I'll add to what V3T said. I got my Giant TCR Advanced 2 and stripped every part on it. I got my first race in on it last weekend and it performed flawlessly (unlike my legs). Feels like a strong upgrade from my old Bianchi, especially the fork. In corners it's in a world of its own, handling wise and responsiveness wise.


----------



## noybiznatch

DM.Aelis said:


> I'll add to what V3T said. I got my Giant TCR Advanced 2 and stripped every part on it. I got my first race in on it last weekend and it performed flawlessly (unlike my legs). Feels like a strong upgrade from my old Bianchi, especially the fork. In corners it's in a world of its own, handling wise and responsiveness wise.


I wish I had the parts to swap out but this will be my 1st road bike. The $2100 price tag doesn't seem so attractive now.

I don't see any bikes I'm 100% in love with that are at the low 2k range, while ALSO being pleased with the appearance of the bike.


----------



## DM.Aelis

noybiznatch said:


> I wish I had the parts to swap out but this will be my 1st road bike. The $2100 price tag doesn't seem so attractive now.
> 
> I don't see any bikes I'm 100% in love with that are at the low 2k range, while ALSO being pleased with the appearance of the bike.


Noybiz: It might be easier for us to help you if you can answer a few questions:

1) What about the 105 parts give you trouble? Are you acclimated to SRAM or Campy which makes 105 "new"? Is the bike set up poorly with shifting tuning or similar? I mean, stripping the parts is great if you've got personal preferences, but I do think the Advanced 2, in stock form, is a GREAT bike. I got a friend of mine into cycling last fall, he started out pretty slow and eight months later he's Cat 3. He's racing this exact bike and component spec (has crashed it too) and it's still performing flawlessly.

2) Regarding the spec, I'll just offer my opinion: 105 is great, solid, functional stuff IMO. The DT wheels aren't fancy, but they look nice, are a sensible build, and DT makes great hubs and their skewer system is innovative. All in all, I don't think the spec is a reason to be disappointed.

3) The last part to deal with is the frame, which is of course responsible for stiffness and the "ride" and handling and all of the other intangibles. This might be a classic case where one man's treasure is another's trash. I love my TCR, it might not work for you though. I'd keep shopping around for the bike that you love, and make sure that when you're testing the TCR that it's the right size, the tires are aired up, the shifting/brakes are tuned so that you can really appreciate it when you test it. 

Again, YMMV and IMO and all of that, but I think the TCR Advance is a stellar bike.


----------



## DM.Aelis

And a quick note in regards to your original post:

1) The white does mean that dirt shows up...but only if you "look for it". If that makes sense. i.e. with NBS (New Bike Syndrome) you'll clean it compulsively and notice every black splotch. But once you let a little dust build up here and there, keep the chain/drivetrain clean, it really shines even if you miss a bit of dirt here and there. It cleans up easy with a spray of some hot water and a few paper towels or a shop rag. If you're a clean-freak with your bike, you'll want to clean it no matter what the color is. Not a big deal either way.

2) I've put plenty of miles in, plenty of rocks dings and nicks from dirt roads and group rides, and the frame is still flawless. Giant built these really well, if the few crashes I've seen are any indication (frame and fork emerge as if they were indestructible). Nothing to worry about that you wouldn't worry about with any other frame IMO.

Big big big big note: Make SURE that the LBS that has the discounted Giant has a discounted Giant that fits you. Fit > cost in importance. A quick glance at the pic suggests that they do, but ride quality can vary immensely between sizes depending on your body proportions and how you are fit to the bike. Perhaps testing multiple sizes if there's any question would be in order.


----------



## noybiznatch

DM.Aelis said:


> And a quick note in regards to your original post:
> 
> 1) The white does mean that dirt shows up...but only if you "look for it". If that makes sense. i.e. with NBS (New Bike Syndrome) you'll clean it compulsively and notice every black splotch. But once you let a little dust build up here and there, keep the chain/drivetrain clean, it really shines even if you miss a bit of dirt here and there. It cleans up easy with a spray of some hot water and a few paper towels or a shop rag. If you're a clean-freak with your bike, you'll want to clean it no matter what the color is. Not a big deal either way.
> 
> 2) I've put plenty of miles in, plenty of rocks dings and nicks from dirt roads and group rides, and the frame is still flawless. Giant built these really well, if the few crashes I've seen are any indication (frame and fork emerge as if they were indestructible). Nothing to worry about that you wouldn't worry about with any other frame IMO.
> 
> Big big big big note: Make SURE that the LBS that has the discounted Giant has a discounted Giant that fits you. Fit > cost in importance. A quick glance at the pic suggests that they do, but ride quality can vary immensely between sizes depending on your body proportions and how you are fit to the bike. Perhaps testing multiple sizes if there's any question would be in order.


Thanks for your detailed replies. I'm going to place the order for the bike tomorrow... with a proper fitting I think I'm going to be happy with this bike. They mentioned they can swap out the stem for something a little shorter if I'd like.

I'm thinking my 1st logical upgrade for this bike would be the handlebars. I'm used to riding a mountain bike with very wide handlebars where I can get good leverage out of the saddle.


----------



## V3T

Giant does sell just the frameset. It may cost you more, but in the long run it might be worth it since you can buy the group set, wheel set, and other components you want with having to sell off the 105 group etc...

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/tcr.advanced.frameset/7309/44730/

Also, I found that the reach originally was a little long for me. However, I ended up getting a 100mm/6-degree stem to replace the 90mm/8-degree stem. Somehow the new stem seemed to solve my problem.


----------



## noybiznatch

V3T said:


> Giant does sell just the frameset. It may cost you more, but in the long run it might be worth it since you can buy the group set, wheel set, and other components you want with having to sell off the 105 group etc...
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/tcr.advanced.frameset/7309/44730/
> 
> Also, I found that the reach originally was a little long for me. However, I ended up getting a 100mm/6-degree stem to replace the 90mm/8-degree stem. Somehow the new stem seemed to solve my problem.


Can you post a pic of your bike & new stem?


----------



## noybiznatch

So my plan this morning was to put $500 down on this bike to get it ordered today.

I wanted to make one last stop at the 1st LBS I visited that sells Felt & Cannondale. I was going to see if they had anything comparable in Felt, price/component wise.

Anyway, it turns out he had a M1 Litespeed (Apex) in. This is one of those bikes that look much better in person. I wasn't crazy about the paint scheme when I first saw it on Competitive Cyclist's site. 

Rides nice, full carbon... $2k out the door... CC has it for $1699 shipped which he couldn't match. I don't think the grade of carbon is on par with Giant's frame from what I understand though.

Anyhow... I realized how much I liked the shifting of the SRAM group over the 105. Apex I believe is comparable to 105 and Rival to Ultegra correct?

So in hindsight, the 2 big things that were annoying me about the Giant TCR Advanced were the handlebars being too narrow and the Shimano 105. I really like the positive feedback you get with the SRAM, and it just seems to shift so much smoother and quieter.

Thanks to VT3, I didn't realize they sell just the frameset. I think I'd be super happy with the bike with either Apex or Rival & better handlebars. I wonder how much of a premium I would pay to have this built up. Going to call on Monday (if they're open) and see.

Here's the M1:


----------



## noybiznatch

Assuming I'm able to get SRAM components on the Giant for not much more than the 105 stock... what handlebar recommendations can anyone give?

I'd like a wider handlebar, the guy at the LBS said he uses a 42 end to end. I'm not sure what they call the handlebars that are flat, and come in like a wishbone type setup but those seem to feel more comfortable when coasting.


----------



## noybiznatch

So he basically told me that if I like a certain gruppo, shop for bikes with it already on it.

How hard would it be to sell the Shimano 105 5700 groupset if I got the bike? It's almost equivalent pricewise to SRAM Rival.


----------



## DM.Aelis

noybiznatch said:


> So he basically told me that if I like a certain gruppo, shop for bikes with it already on it.
> 
> How hard would it be to sell the Shimano 105 5700 groupset if I got the bike? It's almost equivalent pricewise to SRAM Rival.



Very easy, if you're willing to take eBay pricing for it.


----------



## noybiznatch

Damn, the M1 just dropped in price... for 1600 that's sweet with the Rival for a 1st bike. But I want to use this as a commuter as well.

I have this image of carbon fiber being brittle. It says "Premium Moduluous Carbon Composite" as opposed to high modulous on this frame. Not sure where this carbon stacks up as far it's strength.

:mad2:


----------



## tdietz87

1600 is a pretty good deal for litespeed with rival.

I test rode a Giant TCR myself today, and it was just so-so.
If you haven't already, you need to test ride the cervelo rs. I haven't rode a litespeed, the RS seemed much better than the Giant, IMO.

Good Luck!


----------



## mimason

tdietz87 said:


> 1600 is a pretty good deal for litespeed with rival.
> 
> I test rode a Giant TCR myself today, and it was just so-so.
> If you haven't already, you need to test ride the cervelo rs. I haven't rode a litespeed, the RS seemed much better than the Giant, IMO.
> 
> Good Luck!


I am not sure why you are in a Giant forum posting about the TCR being so-so.....and to top it off you are actually trying to compare it to an RS. Granted Cervelo makes great bikes....I own a P2 BUT you cannot compare an RS to a TCR Advance in the same sentence if you expect to have any credibility read into your post. Compare an RS to a Roubaix or a Defy sure but not to an aggressive geometry racer. Perhaps you just prefer a slack geometry with a tall head tube.


----------



## tdietz87

mimason said:


> I am not sure why you are in a Giant forum posting about the TCR being so-so.....and to top it off you are actually trying to compare it to an RS. Granted Cervelo makes great bikes....I own a P2 BUT you cannot compare an RS to a TCR Advance in the same sentence if you expect to have any credibility read into your post. Compare an RS to a Roubaix or a Defy sure but not to an aggressive geometry racer. Perhaps you just prefer a slack geometry with a tall head tube.


I posted about the Giant TCR being so-so, because in my opinion that is how I felt about it. I only agreed with the OP. If you own a TCR, Great, I mean you no disrespect. I hope you enjoy it. Different strokes for different folks. I was in the Giant forum because I test rode one and wanted to see how others felt about it. 

I was only trying to help share my experience, and thought I'd mention I liked the RS. If you read the entire thread you would see I was not the only one. In fact the OP showed interest when the Cervelo RS was mentioned, so I felt it even more so appropriate.

Moreover, if you read the entire thread, you would see the OP is interested in many different bikes with ranging geometry. For example (quoted from this thread):


noybiznatch said:


> So far in my search for my 1st road bike... I've ridden the Specialized Roubaix, Bianchi Infinito, Orbea Onix TLT, and a Felt Z100 (plus one of their 3k bikes..forget the model now). I liked the Bianchi & the 2 Felts best.
> 
> I'm kind of up in the air on the Giant now, although the price seems to be good... the ride didn't wow me for some reason...
> 
> ...If I really had the choice and money was less of a concern, I'd go with the BMC Roadracer SL01.


Especially in the search for a first road bike I do not see why one wouldn't want to try more than an aggressive geometry.

I do not know why you would comment on my post as if I am not contributing anything, or bashing. If that is how it came off, I apologize. I personally see my post as only providing my opinion, and it was not rude at all.

Too keep things on topic, to the OP, if you aren't completely sold on the TCR, I would recommend testing out the LOOK 566! Fun bike to ride.


----------



## mimason

tdietz87, fair enough. When you test bikes do you use the same wheel set at the same tire pressures and have the bikes set up to your measurements? If not, you will never know the difference between the Colnago that Giant built or the Scott that Giant built or the Giant that Giant built or any of the other Giant built bikes or the Chinese built bikes to boot.

Pretty much everyone makes a very good bike nowdays and ofter people judge the name, or the paint or the sticker before realizing this. Good luck.


----------



## spinnmchan

Newbie first post here. 

FWIW, I have a 2011 Spez Roubaix elite and just got a 2011 Giant TCR Adv. Both bikes are using SRAM (I dislike Shimano and immediately change the TCR from Ultegra to SRAM). When riding the same loop, the TCR is much stiffer than the Roubaix, without too much punishment to me. When I am seated, I can say that the TCR is about the same if not plusher than the Roubaix. However, as soon as I stand up, I can feel all the road bumps in my legs. And, in a longer ride, my wrist was a bit numb and my shoulder was sore. This never happens with the Roubaix. So, I changed the bartape to the Spez Bar Phat (supposed to be the same tape in the Roubaix), and it helped a bit. Cornering is way different too between these 2 bikes. I'm much more confident cornering in the TCR. 

So, I would suggest the OP to find out what kind of geometry he wants (ex. relaxed long distance vs tons of racing switchback corners), because it will ultimately affect fit and most importantly satisfaction from a ride. 

PS: I now ride the TCR more often than the Roubaix and a really happy Giant owner.


----------



## lewdvig

I switched the shifter on my TCR to SRAM. The shop sold me Rival shifters and rear derailleur for $200 (they were take offs) and I got to keep my 105 parts (sold them on eBay).

I kept the crank because IMO the 105 is better than the Rival crank + I don't want to mess with press fit bearings. Likewise for brakes and fr der - although I'll keep my eyes open for Rival brakes as they are 1/4 lb lighter than 105.


----------



## lewdvig

NVM - problem solved - user error.


----------



## polosport8462

*Question on Giant price?*

Hi Guys, I have a questions to ask everyone.

I currently own a Giant Rapid 2 and I loved and now I think I want a road bike now because of the speed. What do you guys think I should get? Also it seem like the Giant bike resale valve is not that high and their price is toward the higher side why is that? I should of the Rapid 1 before instead of the Rapid 2 but I couldn't wait at the time. Wrong move on me but don't get me wrong tho the Rapid 2 is a good bike too. I brought it at pacific bikes over in San Francisco CA. Great Staff there and very helpful.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## L_Johnny

Thinking in the resale value for a bike as a criteria is the wrong way to go in, IMO....


----------



## polosport8462

L_Johnny said:


> Thinking in the resale value for a bike as a criteria is the wrong way to go in, IMO....


Hi there,

Well just in case I want to upgrade to another bike that's why I'm kinda worry about getting a Giant. I talk to many people they rather get Specialize, Felt, Cannondale, Cervelo etc..... instead of Giant. I try out Cannondale, Specialize, Look, Scott and Giant but I like the Giant more but then again I want to get everyone opinion before I make the move.

thank you
Peter


----------



## polosport8462

Hi guys,

I'm a new rider for road bike. Do you think I should get this Giant TCR Advanced 2 or Giant Defy Advance 1? I currently riding a Giant Rapid 2 and I love the bike.

thank you
Peter


----------

